# Singletrails im Binger Wald?!



## Beast44 (2. August 2004)

Hi Leuts,

ich würd gern mitn par kumpels vom Team Planlos ab und zu auch mal singletrails fahrn. gestern war ich mit ripitkaputt in der kreuzbachklamm. kennt einer von euch vielleicht noch verlgeichbare strecken im binger wald? wir kommen aus münster-sarmsheim / waldalgesheim. wie ihr euch vielleicht denken könnt, sind wir auch dank unserer extrem turentauglichen rädern nicht so an zu langen bergauffahrten interessiert. also, wer irgendwie sowas kennt, und lust hat mit uns sowas zu unternehmen, kann sich ja mal melden!

greetz
Christian


----------



## Fubbes (3. August 2004)

Die Kreuzbachklamm ist wirklich das hefitgste, was der Bingerwald zu bieten hat. Vergleichbare Sache findest du nicht. Ich kann dir aber ein paar einfachere Strecken aufzählen:

Steckeschläferklamm (nicht am Wochenende wg. Fußgängern)
Eselspfad (Beginn am Schweizerhaus, vorbei an Burg Rheinstein und nach kurzem Schiebestück weiter bis zum Morgenbachtal)
Vom Bellekreuz runter zum Heiligkreuz (nicht auf Piste, sondern den Trail, der die Wege rechtwinklig schneidet)
Ums Bellekreuz herum gibt es auch noch weitere kurze einfache Trails
Sehr interessant aber kurz: Münsterer Berg, die Trail-Abfahrt am Hexenkessel
Mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht ein.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beast44 (3. August 2004)

Kuhl, danke schonmal. werden wir gleich mal was von ausprobieren...  

wenn jemand noch was einfällt, bitte melden! 

Greetz


----------



## Beast44 (3. August 2004)

also vorhin sind wir mal vorbei am jägerhaus, übers schweizerhaus den eselspfad gefahren. der is echt gut!   also, bitte mehr davon!!!


----------



## X-Präsi (5. August 2004)

Hallo jugendliche Freunde des Bergabfahrens 

Im Binger Wald war es das an Highlights leider auch schon wieder. In der weiteren Umgebung (dafür müsstet Ihr Euch aber ein paar Meter bewegen) ist noch die Trail-Abfahrt (Markierung blaues Kreuz) vom Hochsteinchen nach Rheinböllerhütte ganz witzisch und vom Schindeldorf runter nach Stromberg (kurz und knackig). 

Oder schwingt Euch in den Zug und fahrt nach KH - da gibts natürlich etwas höhere Trailquote...


----------



## Speedfox24 (14. August 2018)

Hi X-Präsi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach dem Trail vom Hochsteinchen hinunter zur Rheinböllner Hütte. Hast du da vielleicht eine etwas detailliertere Beschreibung, wie man den Einstieg finden kann? 

Viele Grüße, Speedfox24


----------



## Deleted 77527 (15. August 2018)

Hast Du mal gelesen, von wann der Beitrag ist?? Rechne mal..


----------



## Fubbes (15. August 2018)

Naja, das Hochsteinchen und die Rheinböllerhütte exisiteren immer noch. Aber ein Trail auf der Seite ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Speedfox24 (15. August 2018)

Vielen Dank für eure Rückmeldungen. Da beide Standorte noch existieren dachte ich es ist einen Versuch wert nachzufragen. Vielleicht meldet sich @X-Präsi ja noch. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Speedfox24 (16. August 2018)

Für diejenigen, die es interessiert - habe heute den beschriebenen Trail gefunden. Vom Plateau des Hochsteinchens ist der Trail wirklich mit einem blauen Kreuz markiert. Man kann es eigentlich kaum verfehlen. Anbei noch ein Bild. Aktuell etwas zugewachsen, macht aber Spaß und man landet an der Rheinböllner Hütte. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Das_Schlabbmaul (18. August 2018)

Speedfox24 schrieb:


> Für diejenigen, die es interessiert - habe heute den beschriebenen Trail gefunden. Vom Plateau des Hochsteinchens ist der Trail wirklich mit einem blauen Kreuz markiert. Man kann es eigentlich kaum verfehlen. Anbei noch ein Bild. Aktuell etwas zugewachsen, macht aber Spaß und man landet an der Rheinböllner Hütte.



Der Trail bzw. die Rückegassen sind seit längerem Teil des Soonwaldsteig (Etappe 4), bzw. noch sehr viel länger (blaues Kreuz) Teil des Europäischen Fernwanderwegs E3  "Atlantik-Ardennen-Böhmerwald" (Falls man Zeit mitbringt  ). Also nichts geheimes, lange bekannt und auch amtlich in gedruckten Karten gut dokumentiert. Man landet im Prinzip nicht an der Rheinböllerhütte, sondern an der Zufahrt des Industriepark Soonwald / ehemailigen Munitionsdepot. Als Abfahrt durchaus zu gebrauchen statt der "Dual-Trails" (Forstautobahnen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theo1 (1. April 2019)

War schon jemand dieses Jahr auf dem Soonwaldsteig von Kirn bis Bingen unterwegs ?
Ist alles Frei nach dem Sturm oder sollte Mann warten bis nach dem Sommer ?
Grüsse Theo


----------

